# Retirement date - Last day of work



## avrp (Jun 12, 2014)

Yesterday was my last day of work. I'm now officially retired. I had been using up some accumulated sick days and wasn't at work at all the last 7 days. It's a "rule" that you have to work your last day. So, in order to leave in good standing, and after 22 and 1/2 years I knew this was the right thing to do.

I go into work, straight to my office and I find that I have been moved out, and my supervisor has taken over my office. She boxed up all of my personal belongings into boxes and put them in her old office. She was not there that day (yesterday) she left word with a co-worker what I was to do that day. You can't know what I mean, but I was told to go to a crappy office and help out there.

I did not. I went into my supervisor's old office and sat at the computer piddling around, and wandering the halls talking to people. Nobody did anything for my last day. No card, no donuts..no nothing.

This supervisor is new...was hired a few months ago. She immediately grouped in with "the click." I am not a part of that click. It's been hell for me ever since she came there.

Anyway, I guess I'm venting here and I thank those of you who have read my blabbering. I know I'm not alone in feeling hurt about how I was treated. People from other departements were amazed how I was treated. I admit, I'm a sensative person. But what do you think? Should I send my "Supervisor" a note letting her know how I feel? Or forget it and go on.

It's a new day...it's my first day of retirement...I'm happy...and I'm going to go do something fun.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 12, 2014)

Congratulations on your retirement Marty, welcome to the club!  I didn't mention mine to my coworkers when I set a date, just took my three week vacation and never returned.  I found it better to avoid all the good-byes, cards, etc.  There's always some who gripe about chipping in for gifts or donuts, lol.  You shouldn't feel hurt, to me my job was a necessary evil to pay the bills and care for myself.  I didn't depend on the workplace for friendship or support otherwise...good to separate work from personal.  Enjoy and be kind to yourself, you paid your dues, now live a little.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 12, 2014)

Same here. Didn't want the hubbub that goes along with retirement parties. As luck would have it, I hurt my back two weeks before I was to retire and was out on comp, and, never went back.
Glad you joined, Marty.


----------



## marinaio (Jun 12, 2014)

We've been waiting!  What took you so long?


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2014)

*Congratulations On Your Retirement Marty!*

Pretty much the same with me.  I opted out of a party, because I always remember an old-timer's words: "They didn't have a party for me when I started...so ..."

Congratulations Marty!  My advice..Just forget the place and move on!  

View attachment 7594




View attachment 7595


----------



## Falcon (Jun 12, 2014)

Marty,  Forget them ! :aargh:  and just enjoy your new retirement life.


----------



## avrp (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh my gosh you guys are so great  !
Meanderer, thanks for the donuts, the cirtificte (that is so cool!) and the party! So sweet of you.
Selena, I've lived here in Indiana since 1982 but I was raised in Nothern New York state. I'm looking forward to a visit there this summer. 
Falcon, thank you. Good advise. 
Sea Breeze and Pappy...correct...I did not want the usual gathering in the dining room with cake etc. and told them so. But instead I got booted out of my office lol. Guess I can laugh about it now.
I waited until the last minute to put in my two weeks notice and still didn't speak to anyone about it. I used up my sick days and with anxiety ridden courage showed up on my last day.
I always kept my personal life seperate from work. They were co workers...had to get along with them. That was it. 
But still....silly me....what was I thinking. 
Anyway thanks again, so so much for your support.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2014)

Marty, you can post on the Introductions Thread and meet more of the Forum members.


----------



## avrp (Jun 12, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Marty, you can post on the Introductions Thread and meet more of the Forum members.



Meanderer, I posted there in May...close to the end of May I bleieve. 
So many nice people. I'm glad to be here.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2014)

marty said:


> Meanderer, I posted there in May...close to the end of May I bleieve.
> So many nice people. I'm glad to be here.


That's good.  You will find a nice friendly bunch here.View attachment 7619


----------



## Honey (Jun 12, 2014)

what happened to me marty might make you feel better, I was off sick for almost 11 months, worked for the NHS  for almost 40 years, no card, no contact from anyone apart from one time to say my sick note was due! I was really upset as I'd worked with some girls  I really liked, we had fun and they always said how much I made them laugh yet when I was ill that was it!
When asked if I was going to return to work I decided enough was enough, I'd done my time, I retired early and heaved a sigh of relief, it would have been difficult for me to have gone back under the circumstances and those who I'd considered my friends had really showed their true colours!


----------



## avrp (Jun 12, 2014)

meanderer I LOVE kitties...how did you know? lol

Honey, that is horrid! How can people be so mean spirited and two faced. I'm so sorry for you. You were sick but they are sicker...sicker...I guess that's not a word but its fitting.
 Sometimes I think I'm loosing my faith in humanity.


----------



## Honey (Jun 12, 2014)

thank you marty, I too was losing faith but my REAL friends helped me see things differently, they're the ones that really count!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 12, 2014)

Hey Girls,  If they are "Two-faced", they should wear the other one !


----------



## avrp (Jun 12, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Hey Girls,  If they are "Two-faced", they should wear the other one !



Right on Falcon!


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 14, 2014)

Boy, I never realized how well I had it. My company had a cookout for me at work on my final day. Gave me some great gifts and still invite me today on annual company paid golf trips. I had some complaints too, but overall I got along well with my employer.

Marty, I would just put them in your review mirror and move on to the best part of your life. Retirement.  There is nothing like getting up everyday and doing whatever pleases you. Btw, I have heard of similar stories to yours. Some organizations survive inspite of how they treat their employees. Pretty amazing though.


----------



## LogicsHere (Jun 15, 2014)

Congratulations, Marty. Forget the stupidity of some people and just know that the future is now yours.


----------



## avrp (Jun 15, 2014)

LogicsHere said:


> Congratulations, Marty. Forget the stupidity of some people and just know that the future is now yours.



Thank you Logics...the future is now mine. I like that.


----------

